

How you deal with it is called character - tjic
http://tjic.com/?p=10069

======
speby
Nice way of looking at a real story and re-framing it with a better approach
based on past experience. And the old adage, "honesty is the best policy"
probably does work in this case.

------
ngvrnd
Well put.

